# Superjail >:3



## Sumi (Sep 6, 2010)

I dunno why... I Love the show O-o. I Use to watch it on AdultSwim all the time x3


----------



## Cam (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont think I ever watched that one

When I used to watch tv, I loved to watch aqua teen.... it was hilarious on so many levels


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear God, if you are real(which you are not, but we won't get into that right now) please bring back SuperJail. Great show. Delightfully violent in that holy shit did that just happen sort of way. 
*Sing: We are the Time Police*


----------



## Don (Sep 6, 2010)

Superjail was an epic show. I would definitely watch it if they brought it back.


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

Superjail was awesome.  Loved the characters, loved the dialogue, loved the art, loved everything about it.


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh god, I love that show. One of the few I watch.

The post below me is oh so true.


----------



## Shico (Sep 6, 2010)

Normally I really do not like crude jokes, sexual content and graphic violence...but for some reason I fucking love SuperJail.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 9, 2010)

They need to bring it back! D:


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2010)

Superjail was a pretty awesome show and they should bring it back, or at the very least rerun the episodes.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

Nah, I'll pass. Only the Warden and the twins were funny. Everything else was just " why?"


----------



## Pine (Sep 9, 2010)

not a lot of shows on Adult Swim are funny, but Super Jail is funny because it has its own kind of humor.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 9, 2010)

I loved Superjail. It was just the right combination of randomness, violence, and what I can only assume was crack cocaine. Original, and out there, yet strangely appealing.


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

john lee supertaster is creative consultant on the new season, jason publick is helping out too
cant wait so pumped to waste all my creative time shutting my brain down and watching bloody stools wiggle around the screen

also very pleased they brought back 12 oz mouse and xavier: renegade angel


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> also very pleased they brought back xavier: renegade angel


 
i read it was cancelled :c 

but i have my dvds


i love the end theme by bradford REED <3<3<3


----------



## Lobar (Sep 9, 2010)

wait, superjail is gone but they brought back xavier?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

xavier is cancelled but im pretty sure superjail is back

i dont want to hear any negative norman talk okay








hes a big hot white man!
hes a fat black woman!
hes a woman pretending to be a man!
hes a man pretending to be a woman!
hes a man, hes a man!
hes a freak, hes a freak...


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah i meant reruns im glad theyre rerunning xavier so i can watch it before work
i didnt get a chance to see it when they first played it

and yeah season 2 of superjail! has help from john lee (of pffr fame [wondershowzen, xavier, delocated]) and jackson publick (of venture bros. fame)
i think its due shortly


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

best show in the wooorrrllddd

i hope they make another season. D:


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 9, 2010)

No... Just no... I hate it. Well ok ever after the death of Toonami I've hated CN in general...


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> No... Just no... I hate it. Well ok ever after the death of Toonami I've hated CN in general...


 
i miss toonami with a passion... i miss cowboy bebop.. ='(

and i just learned that the robot that talks on the toonami commercials is the same voice of spike from cowboy bebop. =]


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

OK clarification... they brought back Xavier and 12oz Mouse as in it's on at 4am so that you can set your DVR to record it and it doesn't take up actual air time but no new episodes are being made... They are working on the 2nd season of Superjail so the awesomeness is continuing but is not airing yet... back in february of '09 the said they were working on it in a bump so it can't be too far away considering it's been 1.5years+


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

Twink said:


> OK clarification... they brought back Xavier and 12oz Mouse as in it's on at 4am so that you can set your DVR to record it and it doesn't take up actual air time but no new episodes are being made... They are working on the 2nd season of Superjail so the awesomeness is continuing but is not airing yet... back in february of '09 the said they were working on it in a bump so it can't be too far away considering it's been 1.5years+


 
i just watched the new york interview of the creators of super jail, they said if they make a season two there gonna bring back "cancer" :} i remember that episode made me sad.. :<


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 9, 2010)

I really didnt like super jail that much, i actually thought it was terrible. 
All i want to see on adult swim is star wars robot chicken episode III


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

i love warden. :3


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2010)

Only saw one episode, but I liked it. A lot more than I can say for most of the new shit on late-night CN.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried watching it, and I'll be blunt, it's fucking terrible. Intentionally bad animation because that apparently makes it funny, and there's nothing to it but a bunch of constant blood and gore and other vulgarities because the writers thought that's all it takes to make a cartoon funny.

Really, this show is nothing else than a cartoon by retards for retards. It's ironic that they aired this shit on a channel called AdultSwim because there's nothing adult about it. Nobody except 12-year olds or fat, greasy man-children is going to find this funny. I don't see how anyone with any kind of self-respect is going to laugh or even smile at this.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2010)

like i dunno im on a caffeine buzz from drinking some really bad coffee and now i wanna be nice

i like teutonic thrash and i like pepe le pew but i also like superjail
if that means you dont like me then so be it
one's identity is not wholly based on the entertainment they consume
i have good friends who like things i hate, one friend with whom i agree on almost everything likes to listen to soupjam stevens whereas i think he is a bit of a pretentious prig

i feel the same way about robot chicken that you do about superjail, i feel like its a dumb show for dumb people 


i really dont know what i set out to prove with this

uhhhhhh 
lets agree to touch dicks


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

Superjail was one of the only good things to watch on tv.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Superjail, was aswome, but I got confused by the whole Time Police sketch. I honestly did not like aqua teen.


----------

